# Does Anyone Have A Canon?



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Been considering a change to DSLR for a while.

Couldnt decide between the Canon 350 and the Nikon D70.

One of this months mags puts them "head to head " with the Canon beating the D70.

Anyone any personal experiences of the Canon 350?

Roger


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Don't own one Roge but I've handled both a few times (







).

The Canon may been a bit better than the Nikon as long as the lens is better than the one fitted to the 300D(?).

The Canon is certainly smaller/ lighter and would be better if you cart a camera around over your shoulder a lot.

I'd probably go for the Canon at a pinch.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Stan,

Thanks for that.

I havent handled either yet, done a lot of reading though....

I have a liking for Canon...it just seems to offer that little bit more.

Incidentally, in the same mag, it looks like the Microdrive, (hitachi now own the rights, I believe) will soon be available up to & including 20Gig!

Roger


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I don't think you'll go wrong with the Canon Roger.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I love Canon equipment .... always have, always will.









I remember my grandfather showng me his 8mm Canon cine camera in the '60s. I was mightily impressed.

My first "serious" SLR was a Canon. I'd had Zeniths and Prakticas before but they were bricks compared to the Canon AE-1









Had Canon Ixus APS, A75, A85 and now G6. My printer/scanner/photocopier is a Canon









I still can't find a reason to justify the cost of moving over to a DSLR. I think they're grossly over-priced...but more importantly, the technology is moving so fast at the moment, they're out-of-date before you've had a chance to open the box









Cheers

Paul

BTW: Sorry Roger, don't know the models you're interested in


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Thanks guys

BTW Hawkey



> BTW: Sorry Roger, don't know the models you're interested in


Its in the second line of the posting!!!























Good job you ride an old Matchless with those eyes!!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I have the D70.

I never handled the Canon. A friend very knowledgeable recommended the Nikon for me. It's light which I need being one handed. Don't know how it compares size wise with Canon.

Majority of reviews I read put the Nikon ahead though.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roger said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> BTW Hawkey
> 
> ...


No, no...you misunderstand Roger
















I mean I dont have first hand knowledge of the models you refer to
















My eyesight isnt *that* bad...

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Hawkey
























Paul



> Majority of reviews I read put the Nikon ahead though.


Strange all but ones that I have read in the last month put the Canon ahead.

Not that it matters, of course.

Roger


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Sony 717


Hi Potz,

Funnily enough I have Sony DSC F717 and it is excellent, however, I want the ability to change lenses, hence the DLSR....I'm sure the Panasonic is fine ( not sure about the lens) though.

Roger


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Roger said:


> Hawkey
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True

I went on the advice of somebody who shoots 1000+ pics a month tho. Forgive me for following his advice.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

> somebody who shoots 1000+ pics a month


...i take about the same, and dump them all









I never had the same problem when i used SLR and might just resurrect it(Canon AV1) and get the snaps put onto disc at the processors.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Paul,

Borrowed another armful of mags and am now more unsure...The Nikon has some very good points....Gawd, I MUST stop reading reviews


----------

